# help with lodging while looking for Chapala area rental



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

Hola. We are getting closer to our move to Lake Chapla, Mexico. We now think it will be - at the earliest - July...at very latest Oct. 1.

I think we've decided to wait on the FM3 initially and just fly down for six months and see how we like it. Yes, we've been to Mexico on vacation six times or so, but never to the Guadalajara area.

Our combined social security is $2,300: not a lot, but we are hoping it will go further in Mexico. That is not the sole reason we are thinking of relocating, though.

We have thought about renting a house for one month over the internet while we look for a longer term rental. Prices seen good, but it's hard, we can't book early because we don't know exactly when we are leaving!

In this case, does anyone know of a cheap motel? The B & Bs I've seen on the internet run over $200.00 a week. I don't know, maybe that is as inexpensive as it gets.

Thanks to anyone who has knowledge about this.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you come in July-September, you will find several B&B options in Chapala or Ajijic. I think your price of about $200 per week is about as good as you can expect. October and onward is the high season when snowbirds arrive and rentals will become harder to find. So, shoot for an earlier arrival and you will be able to use a B&B for a week and have plenty of homes to choose from. If you are going to rent 'long term' you will be in a good negotiating position to lock in a contract for a year or longer on nice home.


----------



## coffee guy (Apr 22, 2009)

While I don't have a fraction of RV's knowledge of this area I thought I'd share a few thoughts as my wife and I are recent full-time transplants to the area who have gone through the same process you're about to embark on. 

Even in the low season $40-50 a night for a B & B works out to $280-450 a week, so if you can find something for $200 you'd be doing far better than we ever did! The earlier in the time frame you can come the better in terms of choices for rentals. 

You have to allow yourself time to get to know the various villages here, all of which have their own distinct characters. It may take you a year to really know where your daily activities will be, where your friends live, and which trade-offs you can and can't live with. 

Our experience has been that while the housing sales market may be sluggish here the market for good rentals at anything approaching a fair price is very active. You need to be here in order to be "in the game," and stuff posted on the internet is not going to be your best value. Private parties post rental on the bulletin boards at Lake Chapala Society, Superlake Grocery, Doña's Donuts and a couple of other places, and renting directly from such owners is usually a much better deal than going through agencies. Word of mouth is better still, but you have to already live here, and ditto with renting from a Mexican landlord, many of whom prefer to rent to gringos. 

It sounds like you are living on a modest income, as we are. I would say that due to this being a well-established area for expats to live the cost of real estate, be it a rental or to buy, is significantly higher here than in more purely Mexican areas of the country, while still being much lower than coastal resort communities. This is especially true if you expect to rent or buy a place that has the size of space and amenities (furnishings, etc.) that you are used to back home (most Mexicans live in far closer quarters under much simpler conditions). Unless you come from the East or West Coast of the U.S. you're likely to find that housing costs here aren't going to be an area to save money vs. back home. 

That said, our experience has been that by really making an effort to shop and eat as local Mexicans do you will enjoy food of a freshness and quality that doesn't exist in the U.S. at maybe 1/3rd the price. Health care is generally excellent, caring and affordable out-of-pocket - another huge contrast with the U.S. The climate is of course incredible. And most important, to us anyway, there is a diverse and stimulating community of expats here who generally are eager to both help newcomers and to engage in caring, positive ways with the Mexican community here. As a newcomer you are the beneficiary of decades of volunteerism and outreach from the expat community here. For all of these reasons I think this area is the ideal place to make a soft landing and see how you do with life in this wonderful but very different country. 

We live in Chapala ourselves and would be happy to show you around the village if you care to send a PM once you know when you're coming down. 

Good luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Excellent post, Coffee Guy. Welcome to the forum and I hope we'll see more of you.


----------



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information, RV and Coffee Guy. Yes, I was rounding down to $200.00 per week; everything I have looked at for lodging (while looking for a rental) are $40 to $60 a night.

My husband and I will take you both up on sending a PM once we know which month we can leave. That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps, then we will meet you and Coffee Guy too. My wife suggests molcajetes on the malecon.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

"Flying down for six months" may pose a challenge. People who fly into Guadalajara generally only receive a 90-day FMT and begging and bribing for a 180-day Visa seldom works. That means that you would have to return NoB every three months. Someone may know of some way around this by getting an FMT from a Consulate before leaving the US or Canada, but I don't have any experience there. What to you plan to do for transportation once you get here? And why not just find a casita for rent for one month for around $600 or $700 for the first month, then find a nice rental here on your own. BTW, there are rooms for rent in Chapala for around $150/month. The bath is down the hall. I haven't seen any of these places, but perfectly respectable expats who gather every morning at Jose's or Cucumber restaurants off the plaza live in them and seem happy and healthy enough. Buena suerte!


----------



## roni (May 12, 2009)

El Toro Furioso said:


> "Flying down for six months" may pose a challenge. People who fly into Guadalajara generally only receive a 90-day FMT and begging and bribing for a 180-day Visa seldom works. That means that you would have to return NoB every three months.


One can apply for an extension at the immigration office before the 90 day FMT expires.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Roni.
That's true; you can apply for an extension. However, if you have your return tickets and they are within the 180 day limit, do request that amount of time on your FMT and it may be granted. It is strange that they do that at the airport, while driving into Mexico one may get 180 days without any problem.


----------



## roni (May 12, 2009)

When we flew into Guadalajara in 2006, we were given 180 days with no questions or any request on our part. The last time we flew into the Yucatan (Cancun) the same was done there - in December 2008.


----------



## coffee guy (Apr 22, 2009)

We've flown into Guadalajara twice, including this past winter, and have never had a problem getting the full 180 days. You may have to ask for the full six months at immigration but that's the extent of it.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*chapala rental..*

i just found a rental property on vrbo.
its located inside the community of Riberas Del Pilar . you might be able to talk to owner and get a discound for extended stay.


----------



## texasjack (Sep 16, 2008)

kismet said:


> Hola. We are getting closer to our move to Lake Chapla, Mexico. We now think it will be - at the earliest - July...at very latest Oct. 1.
> 
> I think we've decided to wait on the FM3 initially and just fly down for six months and see how we like it. Yes, we've been to Mexico on vacation six times or so, but never to the Guadalajara area.
> 
> ...


If you can come in July, I have a proposition that will save you a lot of money and make my life a little easier too. I need someone to house sit for me. If you are interested, send me your email and lets talk!
Jack


----------

